# Rytera Nemesis



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

Hey Richard,

The Nemesis is going to be ready to ship in January. Rytera is shipping a limited number out to reps and some staff shooters very soon. If you have a dealer near you give them a call and let them know you want to shoot one.

Keep an eye in the manufacturer news release section and the general archery section of AT for more info.

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------

